
Sugar May Be as Damaging to the Brain as Extreme Stress or Abuse - prostoalex
http://www.iflscience.com/health-and-medicine/sugar-may-be-damaging-brain-extreme-stress-or-abuse
======
tzs
The /r/science discussion [1] pointed out many problems with this. Top
comment: "They didn't control for calories (the rats eating sugar ate more),
and the rats that were not given sugar were also given low fat chow instead of
regular chow".

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/45zu7t/new_rat_stu...](https://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/45zu7t/new_rat_study_suggests_that_sugar_may_be_as/)

